# Throckmorton Air Show June 2015



## tenyearsafter (May 25, 2011)

A selection from Throckmorton Air Show last weekend. Nice little show, had an enjoyable day. Hope these are of some interest

1









2









3









4









5









6









7









8









9









10









11









12









13









14


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Quality pics there, very nice indeed.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

tenyearsafter said:


> A selection from Throckmorton Air Show last weekend. Nice little show, had an enjoyable day. Hope these are of some interest


How long did you have to que in your car? Many locals turned around and went back home..


----------



## tenyearsafter (May 25, 2011)

G.P said:


> How long did you have to que in your car? Many locals turned around and went back home..


We had about 20 mins wait in the morning. At the end of the show it was 1 hour 15 of not moving in the car park then things got going & we were out & to the main road in 15 mins. Getting there nice & early in the morning was the key I think. It was clear from the announcements during the day that plenty of people were late.


----------

